# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Polish  polish verbs

## vos

I thought it would be a good idea to make a thread were you can post verbs for others to learn. It will certainly help people who have just started learning polish.(Like me  ::   ::  ) 
I will start:  
verb: to want = chcieć 
present tense: 
chcę = i want
chcesz = you want
chce = he/she/it wants
chcemy = we want
chcecie = you want
chcą = they want 
robić = to do 
robię = i do
robisz = you do
robi = he/she/it does
robimy = we do
robicie = you do
robią 
być = to be 
jestem = i am
jesteś = you are
jest = he/she/it is
jesteśmy = we are
jesteście = you are
są = they are 
Please add to this list any important verbs you know like: to sleep, to drink, to fight, to love, to hate,...

----------


## kamka

vos, say, do you happen to have some Polish background, or something like that? If no, where'd the idea of studying the langauge come from? 
Anyhow:
to sleep - spać
ja śpię
ty śpisz
on/ona/ono śpi 
my śpimy
wy śpicie
oni śpią 
to drink - pić
ja piję
ty pijesz
on/ona/ono pije 
my pijemy
wy pijecie
oni piją 
to fight - walczyć
ja walczę
ty walczysz
on/ona/ono walczy 
my walczymy
wy walczycie
oni walczą 
to fight, as in quarell - kłocić się
ja kłocę się
ty kłocisz się
on/ona/ono kł

----------


## joanna

what a good idea! here are a few more: 
pamiętać  – to remember 
ja pamiętam
Ty pamiętasz
on/ona/ono pamięta
my pamiętamy
Wy pamiętacie
oni/one pamiętają 
potrzebować – to need 
ja potrzebuję
Ty potrzebujesz
on/ona/ono potrzebuje
my potrzebujemy
Wy potrzebujecie
oni/one potrzebują 
pr

----------


## vos

Kamka wrote:   

> vos, say, do you happen to have some Polish background, or something like that? If no, where'd the idea of studying the langauge come from?

 No, i do not have a polish background. I became interested in the language because i love history. And Poland has a very rich history. It is the same with russian by the way. I have started learning a bit of russian because of the same reason. I just got interested in the language and culture. I have just started though.
And it never hurts to know an extra language. You never know when it can come in handy.  ::   
Joanna wrote:   

> what a good idea!

 Tak myślisz? Dziękuje  ::

----------


## kamka

well, I have to say, you're doing pretty damn good as for someone who's just started!!!
You just studying via net, or actually attendting some courses etc?

----------


## vos

I am learning everything over the net. But it is not easy to find good material.

----------

